# Where do Your Kits Come From?



## Johnathan

I'm sure this has been asked before but, I am very interested to know as a newer pen maker, where do you get the majority of your kits?[?][?][?]

Thanks Everyone!


----------



## Johnathan

Most of my kits come from Craft Supply, when I am feeling a little impatient and don't have a kit I want on hand, I drive down to Woodcraft and pick up something for fun. I am hoping to start making my own kits out of silver but it will again, just be for fun. The Craft Supply kits are wonderful in my opinion. Jr. Stateman is my favorite.


----------



## wood-of-1kind

WoodturningZ, simply because of pricing. If my pockets were steeper than I would favour CS.


----------



## rduncan

I've had really good service from Pens Of Color as well as Arizona Silhouette


----------



## vick

I voted CSU but I get about 60% from them and about 40% from AZ Silhouette.


----------



## airrat

I use them all alittle.  I like dealing with AZ Silhouette, but CSUSA is 2nd choice.  POC is close to that, she is good to her customers.


----------



## Jim15

I get most of mine from Woodturningz. Great people to work with.

jim15


----------



## clewless

All of the above plus Ernie at Beartooth.


----------



## mrcook4570

All of the above and then some, although 95% of what I use is CSU or Berea


----------



## DaveC

Really can't vote on this one. I buy kits from from all of the listed suppiers. Only occasionally from Penn State. Probably split between AS. CSUSA, and Woodcraft about 40, 40, 20. Oh yeah, I also buy from Ernie, and Ryan and...


----------



## guts

woodturningz.


----------



## Rudy Vey

Kinda funny that the major pen kits maker, Berea, was left out. AS and Woodcraft (most of their kits) as well as Rockler are Berea re-sellers.
I use mostly Berea kits and only a few from CSUSA.


----------



## ashaw

I buy from both CSUSA and AS.  My house is  about 15 minutes from PSI.  Talked to the owner about getting kits inline with CSUSA and Berea.  Right now they seem to be content with the entry level market.  Although I am in there twice a month for other supplies.


----------



## Ligget

My "other" option is Pens of Color and Ebay sellers, although I have bought from CSUSA & Arizona Silhouette.
I have 460 kits sitting waiting in my shop, waiting on me finding some inspiration!![xx(][][]


----------



## wade

I use woodturningz.  Nice bang for the buck, and they are good to work with and they have reasonable shipping times.

Wade


----------



## Dario

I use mostly CSUSA and berea kits.

I buy them from CSUSA and AS.  Maybe I'll be buying from Beartoothwoods again and Woodturningz.


----------



## woodbutcher

I hve ordered from most sellers and have found CSUSA to be my favorite. It seems no matter who I speak with when ordering I always get excellent service. The quality of their high end kits is without question. Wanted to return some 10k centerbands (30) and was told it is no problem.
                                     Jim


----------



## Randy_

Apparentky, there are only 45 people who buy kit pens.  I guess the rest of the pencrafters here make their pens from scratch???[]


----------



## thetalbott4

CSUSA and AZ about 50/50. Both places are fantastic to work with.


----------



## arioux

Hi,

POC, Berea, Woodturningz and exploring the CSU, (altough i find them overpriced).  One thing i notice is that few peoples choose PSI but i see a lot of post about Woodturningz and POC, both PSI reseller, so i think the pool result is not really representative of the Manufacturer. I always read that very few by PSI kits but a lot of people buy from POC and Woodturningz.  Funny....[8D]

Alfred


----------



## Jim15

I generally buy from Woodturningz. 

jim


----------



## huntersilver

Craft Supply USA,  they are great.  I took a course there once taught by Rex, it was awesome.  Very customer focused and friendly.  If you can batch process your orders or get in group buys their prices are excellent.


----------



## Daniel

Woodturnings or Pens of Color.


----------



## PenWorks

Tiwan []


----------



## DCBluesman

> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> <br />Tiwan []


Taiwan (the Bluesman, sitting in for William Cavanaugh! [8D])


----------



## PenWorks

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> <br />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> <br />Tiwan []
> 
> 
> 
> Taiwan (the Bluesman, sitting in for William Cavanaugh! [8D])
Click to expand...


Damn, I knew I was wrong, just hoping it was a good guess. []
Please don't tell Willy []


----------



## fiferb

I use Wood N Whimsies http://www.woodnwhimsies.com/
They are PS pens but the price is the best I've found, including all of the above.


----------



## gerryr

You didn't list Beartooth Woods.  I buy from CSUSA, AS and Beartooth.  Ernie is the only one who has copper kits.  I've never had anything other than excellent service from all three.


----------



## Randy_

> _Originally posted by Rudy Vey_
> <br />Kinda funny that the major pen kits maker, Berea, was left out. AS and Woodcraft (most of their kits) as well as Rockler are Berea re-sellers.



I like Berea kits a lot; but their web site is not the best and I really do not like the lack of an on-line store.  I use their kits; but usually buy them from a secondary source.


----------



## SteveRoberts

Berea via AZsil, CSU via CSU, Penn State via Penn state. I buy a LOT of kits these days (about 200 a month) so service is a very big deal and all of the above are top notch.

Steve


----------



## woodpens

I buy about 50/50 CSU and Berea via Arizona Silhouette. I like the quality of these much better than the alternatives. AS makes up for Berea's lack of a functional website. I place virtually all orders online long after normal working hours are over.


----------



## alparent

Woodturningz. I can get PSI, Berea and HUT from one source....Woodturningz! Saves on shipping! Service is great!
The WEB page could use some work....by looking at it you think they don't sell much stuff! But if you call...they have all you need and at great prices! I like the variety of PSI but wish they would offer more in TN platting.


----------



## GBusardo

I just placed my first order with Woodturningz.  I didn't realize that they carry all PSI. Naturally, I had just put in an order with PSI a few days earlier. To answer the question, I have ordered from PSI, AS, CSI, Woodpenpro, Steebar, Lee Valley and now Woodturningz. Probably some others that i can't think of at this time.  I have to say, the smaller outlets are usually cheaper and nicer to deal with then the big boys.
Gary


----------



## OSCAR15

Mostly...Penn State....Good prices for kits... (blanks a bit high)...
Service is SUPERB!


----------



## wpenm

Oscar, If you order your PSI kits from Woodturningz, you will save even more.[]


----------



## airrat

Has anyone noticed with PSI a change in the quality.  I ordered some fountain kits from them.  The finish on the nib was "tarnished" for lack of better words.  They sent me replacements and those are "slightly" tarnished again.  Also some fitting issues.


----------



## DocStram

I started off buying from PSI and Woodturningz ..... but after a while I became concerned about the quality of the kits I was getting.  PSI stuff is beginning to disappoint me. So, lately I have been buying from Berea and CSUSA.  Far better quality.  I wish I had not waited so long to take the advice of the experienced pen people about quality.


----------



## Glenmore

Woodturningz great bunch of people there that won't stear you wrong.  Really help me out there got me on the right track.  I can't beat their prices. [8D]


----------



## Rochester

Woodturningz.  They are great to work with and they are close.


----------



## KKingery

Actually, I usually buy about equally from both CSUSA and PSI.


----------



## Pipes

Iam NEW real new to pens !BUT So far its woodturninz CSUSA and Berea look like them and AS with Berea being my main go to for kits and all of them for diffrent plastics !!![]


----------



## RogerGarrett

> _Originally posted by Johnathan_
> <br />I'm sure this has been asked before but, I am very interested to know as a newer pen maker, where do you get the majority of your kits?[?][?][?]
> 
> Thanks Everyone!



I placed a group order with kent4him for Penace and Sketch Pencils - to get the discounted price.  All of my previous orders were with Ernie at Beartooth - no complaints.

I'm in the process this past week and this next week of placing a large order for kits - and I'm ordering from various places.  It took me several days of browsing, collating, and printing off to be able to sit down and compare kits and prices - including shipping costs, etc.

For Slimlines - hands down - Ernie at Beartooth has some of the best prices - depending on the level of slimline you purchase.  Basic gold slimlines are very inexpensive through him - and you can purchase in packs of 100 or 10.  You have choices of black line or all metal clip pens and pencils, as well as the more expensive copper, black chrome, red, green, satins, etc.

For Bushings - and some hardware - Ernie also has high quality stuff for low prices.  My first order this past week (about $325) went to Beartooth.

Many of the Berea kits are only available from Berea or AZ - such as the Barons.  However, the Jr. Gentlemen seem to be very similar and you can get those at CSUSA.  My next order this coming week is going to CSUSA - and that will include American Style Rolerballs and bushings for that pen, Jr. Gentleman II Rollerballs, Fountain, and matching Pencils plus bushings.  I was going to purchase the Ligero Styles while on sale, but I realized the cost was going through the roof - and the savings with the 20% was only going to be about $10 anyway.  They have ok prices on accessories - such as a pen blank drilling vice (I've been in line for one of the custom vices a member here has been selling - but he emailed to say it would be months...), and Barrel Trimming kits.  I've been making pens without either of those accessories - but I'd like to make life a bit easier.  CSUSA also has a good selection of finish products - so as long as I'm buying pen kits and accessories - I might be able to bundle the finishing products in for less postage.  I still have to research that.  The CSUSA order will be about $390.

The one time I ordred Mylands from AZ they charged me about as much shipping as they did for the product.  I'm guessing they have a shipping cost that is tied to the $ amount spent - not the actual shipping.  This means that you can order one item, and if it is an expensive small item - you get burned with shipping.  I used to order from a music company that did that - and I finally got ticked and refused to purchase from them anymore.

I do have an order ready to go to Berea - it was to include Churchill, El Grandes, and Baron - but I decided to go with only Barons for now and get others later.  That dropped the order from $330 to $130 - and after I see how their service and shipping is - I'll decide on the rest later.  The Churchills are the same price as Ernie's, and I would just as soon give Ernie the business as I've had good luck and superior communication/advice/information from him always.  

For other stuff - such as glue, micro mesh, and TWS - I'm trying to go with suppliers right here at the IAP - and support them.  I'm a newbie still - so I can't report as to how all of the suppliers did yet.  Still - I'm sure they will be great.  

What an obsession this has turned out to be.

Hope this helps.

Best wishes,
Roger Garrett


----------



## JohnDrayton

I have bought from Woodcraft (expensive but worth it if you want something right now.)  Bought from CSUSA, happy with them.  Also bought from Penn St. Super email special and got the same kits I got frm CSUSA $1.39 ea for slimlines!!!


----------



## TellicoTurning

I voted Craft Supply since I prefer them to others, but also buy from Pen State, HUT and if I am in Knoxville and really really need something, I'll buy from Craft Supply.. however, the store in Knoxville usually carries a lot of PennState kits at a higher price, so don't get many there.... WoodTurningz.com has a really good price on slimlines.. they carry the PennState and will send you a PSI catalog with your order... they ship really quick.
I look at AZ SIL and Berea but haven't bought from them yet.


----------



## Bill Baumbeck

As posted by Roger Garrett:

â€œThe one time I ordred Mylands from AZ they charged me about as much shipping as they did for the product. I'm guessing they have a shipping cost that is tied to the $ amount spent - not the actual shipping. This means that you can order one item, and if it is an expensive small item - you get burned with shipping. I used to order from a music company that did that - and I finally got ticked and refused to purchase from them anymore.â€

Roger, 

Our shipping charges are in no way tied to the cost of our merchandise.  The Mylands Friction polish you ordered had to be shipped by UPS Ground.   Depending on the weight, volume, and value of the order, UPS can be more expensive than Flat Rate Priority Mail.  We donâ€™t â€˜burnâ€™ anyone on shipping charges.

Another point of interest:  We also stock bright copper plated kits.

Bill Baumbeck
Arizona Silhouette


----------



## clement

hi everyone,
can't participate on the vote!
in belgium we have only one supplier, and the kits that he sells came mostly from Craft supplies UK, or for the cheaper kits from Taiwan. The choice is very limited because he stocks only the most usual models such as slimlines pens, rollers and fountain pens in the standard execution. [!]
I've tryed an order by Craft supplies US but the shipping costs are too expensive, even when you place a global order, i try to contact other penmakers in belgium so we can place an order together and split the costs over us.
An other point is following, when our packet arrive in belgium it's retained by de custom and we are charged with extra taxes. [!]
you're very lucky in US, you have a lot of suppliers and a great choice in models and pricing. Should i come living in the US []


----------



## laurie sullivan

i get mine from who ever has the best prices at the moment. wood craft has 30% off right now until the end of the month.

clement, you can only come to the US if you bring lots of chocolate, lots and lots of it. if you ever need anything and i can help you can email me.

laurie


----------



## clement

> _Originally posted by laurie sullivan_
> <br />i get mine from who ever has the best prices at the moment. wood craft has 30% off right now until the end of the month.
> 
> clement, you can only come to the US if you bring lots of chocolate, lots and lots of it. if you ever need anything and i can help you can email me.
> 
> laurie


Hi Laurie,

Thank you for your proposal, it's very kind of you.
Your right, we have the best chocolate worldwide [] and realy more choice than for pens []
Who know ? Maybe one day i come over, whe have far family from belgium who living in St Louis since 1945. In fact it was a niece of my wifes mother, she married a GI who was here for the battle of the Ardennes.


----------



## cozee

Woodturningz. Gonna try CSUSA for a few high end kits, just a few.


----------



## bob393

I use Packard, Woodcraft, Craft Supply, and PSI.


----------



## bob393

So far its been Packard. But they are PSI kits. 
I plan on switching to woodturingz for the price and CSUSA for the top shelf stuff.


----------



## jeffnreno

I have used Woodturningz and been very happy.   Just got my 1st order from AZ.   The kits were great and they are closer to Nevada so I got them in just a couple of days.


----------



## Randy_

> _Originally posted by bob393_
> <br />I use Packard, Woodcraft, Craft Supply, and PSI.



Never heard of "packard" before.  Who are they??


----------



## TellicoTurning

Randy, 
They are Packard Woodworks Inc.,  site is www.packardwoodworks.com

they are very much like CSUSA, don't think as large..pen kits are mostly like PSI


----------



## Randy_

Thanks, Chuck.  Somehow, I've missed that source.


----------



## bmchan

I have dealt with AS and have been very impressed with their speed/service.  I am not likley to buy from PennI - high margin/low quality profile.  Bear Tooth and CSUSA are on my "to do" business with list.


----------



## wdcav1952

My kits come from China. []


----------



## Rudy Vey

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> <br />My kits come from China. []



Mine come from Taiwan, Berea has a production over there. Not sure where the other ones are made, maybe they are made in China[][]

Nevertheless, I guess all pen kits are coming from either country, Taiwan or China and in my opinion, both Berea and CSUSA have the best kits. When I had a problem with one of their kits, they always did their best to help and cooperated - like a company should have.
I had one real bad experience with Woodwrite kits once, and they were really nasty when I called them up and complained about it - but this is at least four years ago and I think later there was a change in ownership. Now I know who gets my business: Arizona Silhouette, Berea and CSUSA - this is in alphabetical order.


----------



## DCBluesman

Uhhh... Taiwan IS China.  The island of Taiwan, along with a half-dozen or so islands in that same general area, are formally known as the Republic of China.  What we westerners refer to as "mainland China" is actually the People's Republic of China.  Nonetheless, both CS USA and Berea have their kits manufactured in the Republic of China (Taiwan).  I don't know about PSI.


----------



## kylebowers

Who in Taiwan?


----------



## Firefyter-emt

Well I use many suppliers too. Woodturningz, CSUSA, AZ & Beartooth Woods mostly.


----------



## GaryMGg

Neophyte here; I got my first kits from someone on WN -- they were mostly PSI.
I've picked up a couple from Woodcraft and recently ordered from Woodnwhimsies (PSI)
and it arrived two days later.
I'm also cleaning out the CSUSA stock of a retired pen turner [] -- we're both
making out fairly on the deal.
I'll be buying a bunch in the organized Group buys here and will likely reorder from WnW when I run out of those.

Gary


----------



## stevers

CSUSA, Woodcraft, Little Rockler and very little PSI. (PSI to fill spicific order)


----------



## toolcrazy

I've bought from all of those listed. Didn't know about Woodturningz, but I need to try them.


----------



## Tanner

Arizona Silhouette

I would swear BB packs my stuff up and drives it to me the next day.  I know I only live a couple hours away, but wow I can't believe how fast the package comes.  He always throws in extra (Really Nice) blanks.  I first learned how to do this from his DVD's.  He's funny in his DVD's too.


----------



## loglugger

Lou, China clams Taiwan. Tawan clams not to be a part of China, last that I heard.  []
Bob


----------



## DCBluesman

Yes, but there are only 26 countries left in the world that accord Taiwan full diplomatic recognition as a nation...and that includes such world powers as the Solomon Islands, the Marshall Islands, Tuvalu, Palau and Kiribati. Lest we forget, a number of States of the Union claimed not to belong to the USA for a period of about 4 years.  This has been proven to be incorrect.


----------



## Charles_HargenraderJr

Woodturningz for me for the most part.  Great service, and now they have some other things at their disposal which can save shipping on something you would purchase elsewhere.  Mainly I'm referring to blanks.  I have never been disappointed with their blanks if I need something really soon, and now they have the Acrylic Acetate blanks.


----------



## Skye

Other. For the most part I use woodturningz.


----------



## beathard

Woodcraft so far.  I am about to place some orders with the rest to see how I like the service and the product.  From what I see on the site, I am probably not buying at the right place.


----------



## wudnhed

Mostly Arizona S. great service and I like the Berea kits, next is Woodturningz, Beartooth woods.  We spread it around and try to watch for sale items.


----------



## justdawn

Most of mine come from Woodturningz.com but when i'm near a WoodCraft I'll stop in there and inevitabley a few hope in the car and come home with us. 

Dawn


----------



## NancyLaird

I use exclusively Berea kits, and either order directly from them (talk to Jim - he will treat you RIGHT), or from Woodworker's Supply.  Hubby works at WWS and we get nice employee discounts, and the kits are supplied to WWD by Berea.  My last order from Berea arrived in 3 days!


----------



## garvan

Although I am new and have not placed many orders I placed my last order through Woodturningz.  Prices were great, people were great and the order was here on the third day.  [][]


----------



## galoot_loves_tools

Ernie at Bear Tooth Woods has been great to deal with. Fast shipping, too.


----------



## 2rcbruce

Woodturningz, because #1 service #2 service #3 price


----------



## gmcnut

Hi all,

I voted for CSUSA because they are close to where I live and if I am working in Provo for the day I will pop in at lunch and browse and pick up a few kits.

I have also placed two orders with AZ and both times I have been pleased with the service, prices and also the "freebies".

I will likely try some of the other suppliers in the future too. I spent some time this week downloading pdf files of kit instructions and I am really amazed at the variety there is in this hobby just in kits not to mention blank and kit combinations.


----------



## huntersilver

Mostly Craft Supply, and BB[]


----------



## tiedt

I get most of my stuff from WoodTurningz.com.  Ryan is a great guy to work with.  I just use my Penn State catalog to order, but always pay less then I would if I ordered from Penn State.  Very helpful and very quick turnaround![8D]


----------



## tnick

For those of you who haven't checked us out!!!!

www.woodnwhimsies.com     We have excellent pricing, speed of light shipping, and awesome customer service.

Thanks
Tim/Tracey


----------



## johnkepka

i use them all.  You forgot Beartoothwoods as well.


----------



## tntwoodcrafts

I have bought from all the suppliers mentioned except AS as they won't ship to Canada. Another supplier I didn't see mentioned (unless I missed it) is Tim and Tracy at http://www.woodnwhimsies.com They are expanding their line and the prices are excellent if looking for cheap kits! Cheers!

TH


----------



## rd_ab_penman

> _Originally posted by tntwoodcrafts_
> <br />I have bought from all the suppliers mentioned except AS as they won't ship to Canada. Another supplier I didn't see mentioned (unless I missed it) is Tim and Tracy at http://www.woodnwhimsies.com They are expanding their line and the prices are excellent if looking for cheap kits! Cheers!
> 
> TH


Hi Terry! Where is Woodnwhimsies located[?] I couldn't see any where on their web as to where they are. Thanks for your help.


----------



## cdcarter

I'm pretty happy with Ernie for anything from Berea, and he's been helpful when I've had a problem. Service counts. For Craft Supply, I just order from them for the most part.

I'm not a big fan of the PSI products. I just don't think they quite measure up to Craft Supply and Berea.


----------



## jrc

Tim where are you kits made?


----------

